# Eclipse ne veut pas se lancer



## chatlumo (2 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Impossible de lancer Eclipse que je viens de télécharger. Sur un double-clic l'icône grossi pdt environ 1 seconde puis plus rien.

J'ai installé Java 6 dans le semaine et dans les préf JAVA, j'ai tenté JAVA 6 par défaut puis 5 sans rien n'y changer.

Avez-vous une idée de mon problème ?

Merci.


----------



## ntx (2 Mai 2008)

Un petit tour dans l'utilitaire Console pour voir ce qui cloche.


----------



## chatlumo (2 Mai 2008)

Merci ! :

02/05/08 18:55:44 com.apple.launchd[101] ([0x0-0x55055].org.eclipse.eclipse[430]) posix_spawnp("/Applications/eclipse/Eclipse.app/Contents/MacOS/eclipse", ...): Permission denied 
02/05/08 18:55:44 com.apple.launchd[101] ([0x0-0x55055].org.eclipse.eclipse[430]) Exited with exit code: 1 

Bizarre, pourquoi j'aurais pas les droits ?


----------



## ntx (2 Mai 2008)

Un problème de droit d'accès sur l'exécutable à l'intérieur du bundle, étrange en effet. Mauvais dmg ? Mauvaise installation ? Remet les à la main ça devrait être bon.


----------



## chatlumo (2 Mai 2008)

Ben en fait c'est un tar.gz donc ça a extrait les fichiers puis j'ai juste lancé Eclipse.
Avec 2 versions différentes j'ai le même problème.


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Mai 2008)

La raison est celle invoquée par ntx. Les tests que tu viens de réaliser pourraient indiquer une toute autre origine: l'utilitaire que tu emploies pour décompresser l'archive. 

Utilise "/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque --> Réparer les autorisations du disque".

Sinon, y'a toujours le terminal et un bon vieux chmod -R 755 /Applications/Eclipsexx (où Eclipsexx est le répertoire Eclipse).


----------



## chatlumo (3 Mai 2008)

En lançant la réparation des autorisations ça n'a rien donné.

Merci pour l'idée du chmod, je n'avais pas pensé à ça, et ça fonctionne !


----------

